# Houston Death Ride



## Hello Kitty

Wanted to test out my Contour roam helmet cam for a trip to Colorado next month and didn't want to wait till the weekend to hit some mt bike riding so I took it along on our weekly Tuesday/Thursday ride outta Memorial Park at 6pm Aka "The Death Ride"

I know I know it's boring to watch roadie videos but these are a a pretty good tempo and give you an idea of what the Tue/Thur rides are about. 





















Map of route found on the world wide web...

Troy - Houston Memorial Park (Death Ride) in Houston, TX | cycling Map | MapMyRIDE


----------



## jmorgan

I sense a little angst in your videos. A little weird coming from someone with Hello Kitty as a name lol


----------



## Hello Kitty

jmorgan said:


> I sense a little angst in your videos.


It's more like desperation as I try and keep up with the group.


----------



## madferrett

What kind of speeds are you averaging?


----------



## Hello Kitty

madferrett said:


> What kind of speeds are you averaging?


Here is my Garmin data from the last Thursdays ride the one that the video syncs up with. 

Untitled by wmoritz1 at Garmin Connect - Details

Distance:	32.13 mi
Time:	2:05:51
Avg Speed:	15.3 mph
Elevation Gain:	551 ft
Calories:	1,070 C
Avg Temperature:	96.9 °F

Time:	2:05:51
Moving Time:	1:51:19
Elapsed Time:	2:05:51
Avg Speed:	15.3 mph
Avg Moving Speed:	17.3 mph
Max Speed:	36.5 mph

The average speeds and such are janky because I forgot to stop the timer when I got dropped going over the viaduct leading into downtown on the second lap so the averages are skewed while I tooled around riding back home and I started my timer while doing a few loops around the fruit loop at MP before the ride.

I'd have to say average going down Allen Parkway 27mph+ for pack fill like myself the hammer head guys at the front 30+ the highest max speed I've ever seen on my Garmin was 41mph going down Allen Parkway heading west however this was a while back and they were killing it that day it shattered the group badly.

The group started out big but 1/3 do one lap and catch the West End 6:30 ride downtown and others either peel off after one lap or get dropped so only a handful finish back at MP.


----------



## ms6073

jmorgan said:


> I sense a little angst in your videos. A little weird coming from someone with Hello Kitty as a name lol


Probably has something to do with the fact that his wife dropped him several times during the course of that ride.


----------



## TX29er

Hey, I recognized those people!


----------



## Hello Kitty

ms6073 said:


> Probably has something to do with the fact that his wife dropped him several times during the course of that ride.


----------



## TX29er

For the Death Ride proper, you probably averaged closer to what I got. I averaged 18mph with a max of 35.6 coming out of downtown the before the last lap. I got dropped on the viaduct on the last lap, caught up at the lights in downtown, got dropped again on Allen Parkway near Montrose heading back towards MP, flaming out around 34mph. I couldn't keep up with Mrs. Hello Kitty (several of us couldn't!)


----------



## TX29er

oops.


----------



## ms6073

Hello Kitty said:


>


----------



## Super_6_3

That's cool! I may just go buy one and catch possible evidence if I get run over. Or catch cyclists not obeying traffic rules.


----------



## ms6073

Super_6_3 said:


> Or catch cyclists not obeying traffic rules.


Well dont forget to buy the highest capacity flash memory card that thing can handle.


----------



## tunedis95

I'll be joining this ride next week. I wanna see how the city riders do it. Should be fun


----------



## jmitro

wow that brings back memories. not of cycling, but going to medical school at UT Houston 15 years ago. lots of familiar sights in those videos


----------



## Merc

How is the ride?


----------



## WRM4865

Merc said:


> How is the ride?


It's starts and ends with daylight savings time.

Therefore the first one was this Tuesday.


----------



## DoubleHauls

So DR starts at 6 and WE at 6:30? Where is the starting location now? I heard it moved from the shop.


----------



## WRM4865

The 6pm ride that leaves from the fruit loop is still the "death ride" as it's always been the now defunct "west end" ride leaves at 6:30 some folks roll out from the fruit loop some leave from the memorial park swimming pool parking lot. 

However don't mark my words as we just do the death ride to avoid the JV squad that seems to populate the 6:30 ride. There is a group that leaves with the 6pm group that hooks up with the 6:30 bunch downtown we lose 1/4 to 1/2 of the 6pm ride on a regular basis as they meet up with the folks that leave at 6:30 from wherever.

Ride with who you feel comfortable with the pace on the death ride is fast and punchy so put your big boy pants on and from what I recall about the west end ride was a lot of attacks and surges and more yahoos. 

Im giving my legs rest day after the castell grind this weekend so I'll only be at Thursday's death ride tho'


----------

